# Vaughn hot water makers



## louiev10579 (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone out there had experience with this brand? I just had a nightmare installation- the customer couldn't get the "cement" out of their water and I had to remove the unit. The supply house swears this has never happened before. This product was installed in Westchester county, NY. Any information would be greatly appreciated. THanks!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you mean by "cement"?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

ummm cement? hmmmm, ummmmmm,
Really?
Let me grab my orange smock and think about this one for a while............. CEMENT?


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Come on guys, he's talking about a "stone lined" tank. Unless you guys think someone actually carves a tank out of granite to make a stone lined tank.

I have put in a lot of Vaughns and never had an issue with the lining, but I have had a few issues with their gaskets on their "Top performer".


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Same here. Top performer is anything but, howeve I have been installing Vaughn tanks for years with very few problems and they stand by their warranty.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I never really had that complaint about discolored water after installation. Maybe the manufacturer didn't properly flush the tank before shipment? these aren't bad tanks by any stretch, I think that Vaughn manufactures all the indirects for Burnham (if memory serves me)


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Well hell, I have never heard of nor have I seen a stone lined tank. So maybe I was a little quick with the orange smock. Mea Culpa. I am sorry.

I am coming up with alot of Flintstones jokes right now. Pretty funny to me but they really don't go with my honest apology. Oh well, there I go laughing by myself again:jester:


----------

